# Canine2 Iron Dog Triathalon



## geisthexe

This event is to help out the "FOSCIK Children's Shelter" in Chicago IL, it for a GREAT Cause!​
DATE: October 9th & 10th 2010
LOCATION: State Forest Preserve near Chicago Illinois
COST: $50.00 Pre-Entry by September 30th / $55.00 Day of event / Spectator fee $2.

WHAT THE EVENT INTELS:
Length: around 2 miles total and is an awesome bonding experience with your dog

Course: 
- You wait your turn, as they send someone every 2 minutes or so. 
- You have to run down a hill to cross a "stream" or raging river depending on much rain has fallen recently. We've been when it was ankle deep, as well as armpit deep on me, and I'm tall, so it was probably over a 5'5 person's head. 
- Once you cross the stream, you have to climb this steep hill. When you are all wet and not the first one through the couse, it gets very slippery and slimy. 
- Go down the other side 
- You have to cross the stream two more times. This time there are no banks to speak of, so you claw at roots after you have lifted your dog on to dry land, to try and get your fat butt out. 
- You finally get a breather as you jog down a paved path and then back into the woods. 
- When you come out of the woods there is a shooting station, where you need to hold onto your dog and shoot two shots with a paintball gun at a target and hit it. 
- Then on to the "carry". You have the choice of either carrying your dog a hellish long way or a 20# sack of potatoes. (One lady that would have gotten blown away in a strong wind carried her 150# great dane!) 
- Then there is an a-frame that you both need to climb over, and an agility dog walk. 
- Then comes the smelly tarp. They have it bungied down to the ground so tight, you have no choice but to crawl on your belly. Again, if you are not near the front of the pack, then it gets pretty smelly and slimey. 
- On to a tire course, where you know, you have to pick your feel up and put them down in each tire. 
- Then you go back into the woods and come out in a clearing where you get your one and only sleeve bite on the course. 
- Back on to the trail until you come up to 2 or three jumps. 
- Jump your dog over these, slog through a swamp and then to the home stretch where your lungs are screaming, your calves are cramping and you have to get down one more time and crawl through a low-to-the-ground cage with your dog. You stagger up and throw yourself across the finish line. Oxygen tanks and water are handed to you as well as several pats on the backs and lots of cheers.

Some photos:




























Just to show a few things of how fun it will be!!!

Here is the link for more info: 
Canine2: Iron Dog Competition

I am planning on attending so if any of you plan to attend please let me know so we might have a GoPitBull meet up :woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO

OMG I would NEVER make it through that course. That cage the guy is crawling through well that would be my coffin.LOL You will have to let us know how you do Deb and I want pictures!!


----------



## geisthexe

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG I would NEVER make it through that course. That cage the guy is crawling through well that would be my coffin.LOL You will have to let us know how you do Deb and I want pictures!!


Sharon I hear ya

I was going to do it with Conan b/c he would be the FIRST Presa ever but it will depend on if he will do the bite oh and if I can carry him :angeldevi 
So I am thinking one of the Mali's ..

My friend Justin is going with me so I can get photos so believe me .. WE will have PHOTOS of me and whichever dog I take .. ALL BEAT UP LOL

Thanks for your support Sharon means alot


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have changed my mind I want a video...I want to see you carrying a Presa.LOL OMG that would be funny. I wish I was closer I would love to see this.


----------



## geisthexe

MY MIKADO said:


> I have changed my mind I want a video...I want to see you carrying a Presa.LOL OMG that would be funny. I wish I was closer I would love to see this.


I can try and getcha video but NO way in the devil land am I carrying a Presa exspecially Conan .. do not see how many muscles he has .. he needs to carry ME!!!! 
But I know if I do it with him I can make him run and me carry a bag of potatoes so might just do it with him still .. at least he could SAVE me in the water LOL 
I wish ya lived closer too


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I've looked at the iron dog comp. before. I'm with you sharon, that cage would not work out for me lmao! 

Deb i didn't know you could do a sack of potatoes??????:?


----------



## geisthexe

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I've looked at the iron dog comp. before. I'm with you sharon, that cage would not work out for me lmao!
> 
> Deb i didn't know you could do a sack of potatoes??????:?


Shana

This is not Ray Barrella Iron Dog Trials which have Hardest Hitting (bite work) Fastest runner & drag sled weight pull. 
This one is more of are you and your dog triathalon

Make sence?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

geisthexe said:


> Shana
> 
> This is not Ray Barrella Iron Dog Trials which have Hardest Hitting (bite work) Fastest runner & drag sled weight pull.
> This one is more of are you and your dog triathalon
> 
> Make sence?


Yeah it does


----------



## JayHawk

After 8 years in the army I had my fill of mud, slime, crawling and river crossings but it sounds like its is for a good cause so I hope it is a success and raises alot of money


----------



## geisthexe

JayHawk said:


> After 8 years in the army I had my fill of mud, slime, crawling and river crossings but it sounds like its is for a good cause so I hope it is a success and raises alot of money


JayHawk

OH come on now .. you should come on out .. it should be a breese for you  
Yeah, Its for a great cause, good people and having a bonding moment with your dog. Can't ask for anything better.


----------



## geisthexe

Hey Sharon 

They took the bite out of the event for more folks to enter. SOOOOO 
Conan will be going .. Guess I am going to try to carry the Presa or the sack of potatoes .. HMM wonder if they will allow me to let Conan carry it .. I have a harness I can attach the bag too .. he is use to carry weight :angeldevi


----------



## Aireal

lol sounds fun, wish i was closer i would love to see that


----------



## redog

ok ill go. its about a 45 minute drive for me


----------



## MY MIKADO

Deb I was thinking it didn't say that your dog had to bite the sleeve so you could have bitten it instead.

Dang-it Dave I wish I could go too. Make sure ou get lots of pictures.


----------



## geisthexe

Sharon .. I know if I was a dog I would have made a GREAT PROTECTION ONE LMAO 
But the reason I told ya is b/c that was the ONLY part holding me back, we are working Conan now and I dont want to mess it up with a BAD decoy so I was going to take my Mal but since it is removed WE are so trying it together.. My Conan will do just about anything I ask of him so we are defently game

Dave ... SWEET I so look forward to meeting up with you. Yes PLEASE take lots of photos / video anything to being back to the board. 

I am so excited !!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

I'm excited about it too. I wish we had things like this up here. I'm only one person but maybe I could something like this going on up here. I think it would be a blast.


----------



## buzhunter

Sounds like a good time. Don't forget the pics.


----------



## geisthexe

Sharon if you find something or you do something you let me know .. I know I can get a few folks to come out and you know Ill be there  

Buz ... Its a shame you cant come out as well ... Love to be able to meet up ..

But I will be getting photos .. There might be a few more folks I know going out too from the Protection club I have joined over here .. Fun times!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Really Deb you come all the way up here???? I should totally look into doing something like this next year during our pet expo.


----------



## geisthexe

MY MIKADO said:


> Really Deb you come all the way up here???? I should totally look into doing something like this next year during our pet expo.


Sharon .. I have went to Florida to California for dog events so yes I would. As long as I have a place to rest my head, Im good.

Lets see what we can come up with ..


----------



## MY MIKADO

I'm excited about this. In two weeks I'm meeting up with some people that want to satrt a new shelter in Cass County as they do not yet have a shelter. I know of an ideal place to hold such an event it even has lodgeing on site. This would be great.


----------



## Rudy4747

The looks like so much fun. Unfortanatley I am in horrible shape. Maybe I'll be ready for next year.


----------



## geisthexe

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm excited about this. In two weeks I'm meeting up with some people that want to satrt a new shelter in Cass County as they do not yet have a shelter. I know of an ideal place to hold such an event it even has lodgeing on site. This would be great.


Sharon

Hey if you want give them my email or phone. I can help organize it with some fun things. Make it for next year (make sure major events are not in the dates you pick) and I get do my best to get a group together to come 
out.

That would be GREAT to help build a shelter


----------



## geisthexe

Rudy4747 said:


> The looks like so much fun. Unfortanatley I am in horrible shape. Maybe I'll be ready for next year.


Rudy Not many are physically fit but they do try ..if you are close enough come out and support .. 2 bucks it will cost to watch. I would love to get a GPB meet up if all possible.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I was talking to some people today at work we actually have two different areas that would work really well. The Itasca State Park which has camping and cabins and we could easily get a permit to hold an event there it could beheld the same time as Blueberry Festival or in Hackensack during the ChainSaw Festival. The chainsaw festival brings in people from around the world. The first one is in July the second one is in Sept.


----------



## meganc66

Why have I never heard of anything like this before?! I don't think I could get my dogs to crawl through mud with me... they are prissy babies!

Where is this located again? I gotta figure out how far away from me it is...


----------



## redog

west side of chicago. cmon megan bring your dogs


----------



## geisthexe

Megan / Dave ... come on .. it would be GREAT to repesent GPB at this event.... 

WE can do it!!!!


----------



## meganc66

I totally want to come! But there's just one huge crap hole that I just saw, I'm going to be in the Bahamas on a cruise :'(


----------



## MY MIKADO

Megan is there really any other choice.... sunny and beaches or muddy and happy with the dogs.... sounds like an easy choice to me...muddy and happy with the dogs WOOHOO!!!


----------



## geisthexe

Well BAD NEWS ... I wont be attending this event ... I just am not going to have the funds to be able to attend ... so all that were going to meet me there I have to say I am sorry ...


----------



## MY MIKADO

Awww that is so sad Deb. BTW Deb what is your email addy? I got one the other day from someone I didn't know that just asked how I was.


----------

